# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  D-link 900AP+ στα 5nW!!! Ισχύς εξόδου από -13 έως 19dbm!

## Acinonyx

*Η επέμβαση αυτή δεν χρειάζεται πιά!!! Δείτε Εδώ*

Με αυτή τη μετατροπή θα μπορείτε να ρυθμίζετε το D-link 900AP+ F/W 3.0x απο -13dbm έως 19dbm σε AP mode και από -11dbm έως 17dbm στα άλλα modes.

Η ισχύς εξόδου του D-link ελέγχεται από το TI (TNETW1100B) chipset οδηγώντας διαφορετικές τάσεις στην είσοδο του IC πομποδέκτη MAX2820 που ελέγχει το πλάτος του εκπεμπομένου σήματος (TX_GC pin). Αλλάζοντας το εύρος λειτουργίας του DAC του ΤΙ chipset μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε το εύρως της ισχύος εξόδου (βλέπε Datasheet MAX2820). Για να γίνει αυτό μπορούμε απλά να αλλάζουμε τον διαιρέτη τάσης στην έξοδο TX Gain Control του ΤΙ ο οποίος μετατρέπει το ρεύμα έξόδου του DAC σε τάση εισόδου για το MAX2820. Τοποθετόντας ένα ποτενσιόμετρο παράλληλα με την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη τάσης που είναι συνδεδεμένη ανάμεσα στην τροφοδοσία και την τάση Vtx_gc μπορούμε να ρυθμίζουμε εμείς το εύρος ισχύος. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο (παράλληλη συνδεσμολογία) δεν χρειάζεται να καταστρέψουμε τα SMD υλικά αφού δεν χρειάζεται να αφαιρέσουμε κανένα. Αν αργότερα θέλουμε να το επαναφέρουμε στην αρχική του κατάσταση μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα να το κάνουμε απλά αφαιρόντας το ποτενσιόμετρο και θα δουλεύει όπως πρωτα.

Για να έχουμε εύχρηστο έλεγχο αλλά και διατήρηση της μικρότερης τάσης (0,85Volt) περίπου στα ίδια επίπεδα διαλέγουμε ένα λογαριθμικό ποτενσιόμετρο στα 10kΩ. Ανοίγουμε μία τρύπα στο πλάι του κουτιού του D-link (αφου βγάλουμε βέβαια το μηχάνημα από μέσα  ::  ) και στερεώνουμε εκεί το ποτενσιόμετρο με παξιμάδι. Αφαιρούμε την miniPCI και από πάνω της το τσίγγινο καπάκι που προστατεύει το τμήμα RF. Ανάμεσα στα 2 διαμερίσματα του τσίγγινου προστατευτικού, υπάρχει ένα χώρισμα. Στο κέντρο του χωρίσματος υπάρχει ένα μικρό άνοιγμα απ' όπου θα περάσουν 2 λεπτά καλώδια που θα συνδεθούν παράλληλα με την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη τάσης. Χρειάστηκε να διευρύνω λίγο το άνοιγμα με ένα λεπτό κατσαβιδάκι για να περάσουν τα καλωδιάκια μου από το άνοιγμα - αν χρειαστεί κάντε το κι εσείς. Τα καλωδιάκια κολλούντε απο την μία άκρη με προσοχή στα σημεία που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία και από την άλλη άκρη στο ποτενσιόμετρο μέσω μίας αντιστάσεως 330Ω. Η αντίσταση 330Ω τοποθετείτε ώστε να περιορίσει την μέγιστη τάση του διαιρέτη στα 2Volt (τροφοδοσία 2,85V) όπου βρίσκεται η μέγιστη εξασθένηση που αντιστοιχεί σε -13dbm. Το ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να συνδεθεί έτσι ώστε αριστερόστροφα να αυξάνει η αντίσταση του και δεξιόστροφα να πέφτει. Βραχυκυκλώνουμε το αχρησιμοποίητο ακροδέκτη του ποτενσιομέτρου με τον δρομέα για να ελλατώσουμε την σύλληψη θορύβου από αυτόν. Συναρμολογούμε ξανά το μηχάνημα. Προσέξτε μην βραχυκυκλώσει πουθενά το εσωτερικό κεραιάκι που βρίσκεται στο καπάκι. Εν ανάγκη αφαιρέστε το.  :: 

Οι τάσεις εισόδου για το pin TX_GC πριν την μετατροπή είναι από 0,89 έως 1,2Volt μέσω του web-interface αλλά μόνο για AP mode. Δηλαδή από 19dbm έως 8dbm.

Τώρα με το ποτενσιόμετρο οι τάσεις μπορούν να κυμμανθούν από 0,85 έως 2Volt για όλα τα modes ενώ συγκεκριμένα για AP mode συνεχίζει να δουλέυει η ρύθμιση ισχύος από το web interface αλλά σε άλλο εύρος (π.χ. 1,5 έως 2Volt). Δηλαδή η ισχύς τώρα μπορεί να κυμμαίνεται από 19dbm(79mW) έως -13dbm(*5nW!!!*).

Μετέτρεψα 2 συσκευές με αυτόν τον τρόπο και τις δοκίμασα μεταξύ τους με τα rubberάκια τους για κεραίες... κατεβάζοντας την ισχύ στα -11dbm κατάφερα να κάνω link σε bridge mode χωρίς lost packets μόνο όταν οι συσκευές ήταν στο ίδιο δωμάτιο. Στη δοκιμή με μέγιστη ισχύ δεν φάνηκε καμία διαφορά από ότι πριν την μετατροπή.  ::

----------


## paravoid

::   ::   ::  
Είσαι τρελός  :: 
/me περιμένει σχόλια από ngia

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Είσαι τρελός 
> /me περιμένει σχόλια από ngia


Ωραίος!!!  ::   ::  
Αν και δεν ξέρω από ηλεκτρονικά σου βγάζω το καπέλο.  ::   ::  

Το μόνο που μένει να μπει και linux στο μηχάνημα και θα γίνει super.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Σύντομα... Σύντομα  ::

----------


## jabarlee

άμα είχα ένα dlink για πέταμα θα το δοκίμαζα...
ακόμα καλύτερα, αν αυτό το είχες κάνει πριν ένα χρόνο, θα ήμασταν όλοι ευτυχισμένοι  :: 

Δεν το ξαναγράφεις το όλο εγχείρημα στα Αγγλικά με λίγο πιο λεπτομερείς εικόνες, ώστε να το κάνεις Post και σε κανένα ξένο forum; Κρίμα να μείνει μόνο στα δικά μας χωρικα ύδατα

----------


## dti

*Συγχαρητήρια* acinonyx, ανεβάζεις τον πήχυ πολύ ψηλά, σε επίπεδα παγκόσμιας πρωτοτυπίας! Τέτοια θέλουμε!  ::  
Το θέμα όμως είναι κατά πόσο είναι δυνατόν να μπει στη διαδικασία της μετατροπής ο μέσος χρήστης. 
Διαφορετικά, προβλέπω acinonyx να σου φορτώνονται πολλοί για τέτοια μετατοπή...

----------


## dkounal

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή δουλειά. Σου αξίζουν συγχαριστήρια.
Μια πρακτική όμως ερώτηση, Tι κέρδος έχει κανείς από αυτή την εγχείρηση όταν μέσω του web interface κατεβαίνει στο 1db πέρα βέβαια του ενός db;

----------


## sotiris

Απίστευτο! Μπράβο Acinonyx!!
κάντο και στα αγγλικά και βάλτο και σε ξένα φόρουμ,επίσης στείλτο και στην εταιρεία κατασκευής για να δουν τι σημαίνει _Έλληνας Acinonyx_ με γνώσεις,μεράκι και θέληση!
ποιός ξέρει μπορεί να σου στείλουν τον κώδικα του firmware να τους το φτιάξεις...

----------


## FIREBALL

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή δουλειά. Σου αξίζουν συγχαριστήρια.
> Μια πρακτική όμως ερώτηση, Tι κέρδος έχει κανείς από αυτή την εγχείρηση όταν μέσω του web interface κατεβαίνει στο 1db πέρα βέβαια του ενός db;



To rev: c νομίζω είχε ένα πρόβλημα με την ρύθμιση της ισχύος και ούτε δούλευε το power hack για να πάει στο 1db.

----------


## FIREBALL

Λάθος!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ρε παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια... Το χόμπυ μας κάνουμε όλοι - δηλαδή πειραματισμό. Έστω και με λίγο ρίσκο. Μερικές φορές όμως το ρίσκο αξίζει πολύ  :: 




> Είσαι τρελός


Ναι, ίσως είμαι λιγάκι. Θα μπορούσα άνετα με μία λάθος κίνηση να είχα καταστρέψει το μηχάνημα  ::  




> άμα είχα ένα dlink για πέταμα θα το δοκίμαζα... 
> ακόμα καλύτερα, αν αυτό το είχες κάνει πριν ένα χρόνο, θα ήμασταν όλοι ευτυχισμένοι 
> ...
> Δεν το ξαναγράφεις το όλο εγχείρημα στα Αγγλικά με λίγο πιο λεπτομερείς εικόνες, ώστε να το κάνεις Post και σε κανένα ξένο forum; Κρίμα να μείνει μόνο στα δικά μας χωρικα ύδατα


Κακά τα ψέματα... Τα D-link rev.C είναι για πέταμα. Γι' αυτό το δοκίμασα και άλλωστε.  :: 

Κάποια στιγμή ίσως το μεταφράσω... Μεχρί τότε να κάτσουν να μάθουν ελληνικά. LOL!




> Το θέμα όμως είναι κατά πόσο είναι δυνατόν να μπει στη διαδικασία της μετατροπής ο μέσος χρήστης. 
> Διαφορετικά, προβλέπω acinonyx να σου φορτώνονται πολλοί για τέτοια μετατοπή


Μη το συζητάς καθόλου dti.. Αυτός είναι ο εφιάλτης μου! Για να μετατρέψω 2 d-link μου πήρε 8 ώρες! 4 ώρες έκαστο δηλαδή... Ήταν και η πρώτη φορά βεβαία, αλλά όσο να' ναι είναι ενδεικτικό.




> Μια πρακτική όμως ερώτηση, Tι κέρδος έχει κανείς από αυτή την εγχείρηση όταν μέσω του web interface κατεβαίνει στο 1db πέρα βέβαια του ενός db;


Λοιπόν, μέσω του web-interface η ισχύς αλλάζει μόνο σε AP mode. Αν έχεις ρυθμίσει στο web-interface 100%(17dbm) και παίξεις με το ποτενσιμόμετρο και το φέρεις π.χ. στα 1.5Volt που αντιστοιχεί σε 0dbm, τότε θα έχεις την δυνατότητα π.χ. με το web-interface να το ρυθμίζεις από π.χ. 100%(0dbm) έως 12,5%(-10dbm). Το παραπάνω ήταν ένα παράδειγμα, δεν αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα επειδή σε τόσο χαμηλές τιμές τάσεων χάνετε η γραμμικότητα του ελέγχου... Αυτά πρέπει μετά την κατασκευή να μετρηθούν με πολύμετρο και να αντιστοιχοιθούν στο Datasheet της MAXIM Δεν δημοσίευσα τις δικές μου μετρήσεις γιατί διάπιστωσα ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές από μετατροπή σε μετατροπή λόγο ανοχής των τιμών των υλικών. *Ενδεικτικά* όμως παραθέτω για client mode:



```
Σε Client mode με ποτενσιόμετρο:

power_pot       Voltage         Attenuation     Power output(dbm)
Τερμα αριστερά  1,83Volt        -31db           -11dbm
9:00            1,48Volt        -20db           0dbm
10:30           1,28Volt        -15db           5dbm
12:00(μέση)     1,14Volt        -10db           10dbm
1:30            0,96Volt        -5db            15dbm
3:00            0,85Volt        -2db            18dbm
Τέρμα δεξιά     0,75Volt        -1db            19dbm
```

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για το δικό μου μηχάνημα! Στην δική σας μετατροπή ισχύουν άλλες τιμές...* 




> To rev: c νομίζω είχε ένα πρόβλημα με την ρύθμιση της ισχύος και ούτε δούλευε το power hack για να πάει στο 1db.


Στο rev.C δεν υπάρχει καν κώδικας στο F/W που να ρίχνει την ισχύ κάτω από 10dbm. Στο rev.B υπήρχε... Εξάλλου αν αποσυμπιέσετε τα F/W των δύο εκδόσεων θα δείτε ότι το F/W του rev.B είναι διπλάσιο σε μέγεθος από του rev.C... Αφού δεν υπάρχει κώδικας, to power hack μπορει να γίνει μόνο για να ανέβει η ισχύς ή τουλαχιστον θα μπορούσαν να έβγαιναν πολλα power hacks με διαφορετικά εύρη ρυθμίσεων.. Δεν μπορεί να εισάγει ο hacker κώδικα για τιμές κάτω των 10dbm.. Δεν υπάρχει χώρος γι 'αυτο. Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε ότι στα άλλα modes εκτός απο AP η ισχύς *ΔΕΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ* απο το web-interface. Παρακάμπτεται η διαδικασία ρύθμισης στο F/W αν δεν είναι σε AP mode η συσκευή.. Το ποτενσιόμετρο δουλεύει για όλα ταα modes..  :: 

 ::

----------


## socrates

Άξιος!

Έτσι όπως πάμε θα δούμε ομαδική σε D-Link 900+  ::  
Acinonyx, πρέπει να μαζέψεις καμια δεκαριά άτομα να τα εκπαιδευσεις στην μετατροπή.

----------


## Capvar

Έχω παρατηρήσει μια ομοιότητα στις 520+ και στο 900+ rev c... (Έχουν και τα 2 μινι PCI) μήπως κάτι ανάλογο μπορεί να γίνει και σε αυτές....;

----------


## Acinonyx

> To ποτενσιόμετρο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με έναν ροωστάτη; Αν όχι ποιά είναι η διαφορά τους;
>  Αυτό το τσίγγινο καπάκι από πού το ποιάνεις για να το βγάλεις;
>  Αν μπορούσες να βγάλεις ακόμα μια φωτογραφία για να φένετε καθαρά που κόλησες τα καλωδιάκια. Στο σχεδιάγραμα ζωγράφισες 4 σημεία αλλά τα καλώδια έιναι μόνο δύο.
>  Αυτή η σούπερ ντούπερ κατασκευή είναι για το Rev.C ?(έτσι μου μοιάζει)
>  ΟυααΟυυ!!!!!
> 
> Φιλικά, Δημήτρης.


Ένας ροοστάτης είναι ένα ποτενσιόμετρο που χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το δρομέα και την μία άκρη του. Βασικά, στο κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιούμε το ποτενσιόμετρο σαν ροοστάτη. Απλά αν πας να το αγοράσεις από κάποιο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά θα το ζητήσεις ως ποτενσιόμετρο...
[/*:m:84d15]Το τσίγγινο καπάκι είναι κουμπωτό.. Με ένα κατσαβιδάκι λεπτό το σπρώχνω από τα πλάγια προς τα πανω και ξεκουμπώνει.
[/*:m:84d15]Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω άλλη φωτογραφία προς το παρον γιατί το έχω δέσει και δεν θέλω να το ξανανοίγω πάλι.. Αν το ανοίξω ξανά κάποια στιγμή θα το βγάλω από πιό κοντά παρόλο που πιστεύω ότι αν μελετήσεις τις φωτογραφίες και το κύκλωμα που έχω σχεδιάσει προσεκτικά θα καταλάβεις που πρέπει να κολληθούν. Με βελάκια δείχνω ποιά αντίσταση αντιστοιχεί που στην πλακέτα και με διακεκομένες γραμμές το κύκλωμα ποτενσιόμετρο-αντισταση330 που πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί. Δεν είναι δύσκολο απλά θέλει προσοχή. Πιο πολύ με δυσκόλεψε να κολλήσω το RG-58.  :: 
[/*:m:84d15]Ναι είναι για rev.C2.. Δεν το διευκρίνησα γιατί τώρα πιά μόνο τέτοια κυκλοφορούν. Πάντως και για το rev.C1 δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει και μεγάλη διαφορά  :: [/*:m:84d15]

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έτσι όπως πάμε θα δούμε ομαδική σε D-Link 900+ 
> Acinonyx, πρέπει να μαζέψεις καμια δεκαριά άτομα να τα εκπαιδευσεις στην μετατροπή.


Χαχα.. Λες έε;
Ναι πρέπει να το κάνω γιατί αν μου έρθουν καμιά 10αρία για φτιάξιμο δεν με βλέπω καλά!




> Έχω παρατηρήσει μια ομοιότητα στις 520+ και στο 900+ rev c... (Έχουν και τα 2 μινι PCI) μήπως κάτι ανάλογο μπορεί να γίνει και σε αυτές....;


Πιθανόν να γίνεται και σε αυτές... Δεν τις έχω δει καθόλου από κοντα..

----------


## sdd

Επειδη ομως δεν μπορεις συνεχεια να ανεβαινεις στη ταρατσα και να γυρνας κουμπια, μια λιγο πιο πολυπλοκη αλλα πιο αξιοπιστη λυση ειναι η χρηση ψηφιακου ποτενσιομετρου (της MAXIM - εχει καλο dealer στην Ελλαδα - και αλλων εταιριων)

http://www.chipcatalog.com/Cat/76.htm



O ελεγχος (256 πιθανες επιλογες εξοδου) του chip γινεται με ενα "3 wire serial interface" η αναλογο τροπο, που φυσικα μπορει να συνδεεται στην RS-232 του υπολογιστη σου με ενα αρκετα μακρυ καλωδιο 
(αν χρειαζεται, το RS-232 "signal boosting" ειναι απλη υποθεση)
η μνημη στο τσιπακι ειναι nonvolatile

http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/an/app213.pdf

το 3-wire ειναι πιο πολυπλοκο απο ενα "χαζο" RS-232, αλλα σου επιτρεπει να συνδεσεις και αλλες "3-wire" συσκευες στο ιδιο καλωδιο (αν π.χ. εχεις πολλα 900+ που θελουν ρυθμισεις στη ταρατσα)

----------


## nvak

Γιά να γίνει πιό εύκολα η μετατροπή χρησιμοποιείστε
σύρμα ( καλωδιάκια ) wire wrapping, αυτά τα επάργυρα που είναι 
ντυμένα με teflon. Είναι τα μόνα που δεν απαιτούν ντοκτορά 
στις κολλήσεις.

----------


## ngia

Μπράβο !!!

Αν βαριέται κάποιος να πηγαίνει στην ταράτσα η πιο απλή λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η αλλαγή των αντιστάσεων:

Από τα δεδομένα που έδωσες βγαίνει ότι ο διαιρέτης τάσης αποτελείται από τιμές 1500Ω και 680Ω και ότι ο D/A που ελέγχει την ισχύ του πομπού δίνει ρεύμα 0 ως 0.65ma περίπου.
Αν λοιπόν αντικαταστήσουμε αυτές τις αντιστάσεις με 3300 και 1500 αντίστοιχα θα έχουμε ελάχιστη τάση 2.8 χ 1500/4800 = 0,875 και μέγιστη περίπου 1,5volt , δηλαδή ισχύ απο 0 ως 17dbm περίπου, από το web interface σε 4 βήματα όμως των 4db το καθένα. (μόνο σε AP mode βέβαια)

Αν θέλουμε να διατηρήσουμε το granularity θα μπορούσε με άλλες τιμές να έχουμε ισχύ από 0 ως 10dBm ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Πάντως η λύση με το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι η πιο καλή διότι συν τις άλλοις δίνει ένα κλασσικό στυλ στη συσκευή μας.
Η ρύθμιση γίνεται εφάπαξ με την εγκατάσταση και μπορούμε με το webinterface να κάνουμε ψιλορυθμίσεις γύρω από την κεντρική τιμή.

Προτάσεις:
1. Θα μπορούσες να δεις αν το RSSI μένει σταθερό, ωστε με ένα αναλογικό όργανάκι να έχουμε και ένδειξη λαμβανόμενης ισχύος, ώστε η ευθυγράμμιση να γίνεται εύκολα;
2. Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο την ένδειξη για το RSSI ώστε να οδηγήσεις την ισχύ εξόδου χαμηλότερα ή υψηλότερα. Συγκεκριμένα αν η είσοδος ελλατώνεται, τότε αυξάνω την ισχύ του πομπού μου . Έτσι μπορώ πολύ γρήγορα να αντιμετωπίσω διαλείψεις λόγω ανακλάσεων, εκπέμποντας παράλληλα χαμηλά. Προφανώς πρέπει να έχει και ο απέναντι αντίστοιχη υλοποίηση

----------


## Christosqwe

Πολύ καλό ......τα λόγια περιτέβουν.
Bravo φίλε
Christos

----------


## FIREBALL

Αφού και το 810+ έχει μέσα μια mini-PCI δεν θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει και με αυτό;

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Άντε και είχα ανησυχήσει  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ένας ροοστάτης είναι ένα ποτενσιόμετρο που χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο το δρομέα και την μία άκρη του. Βασικά, στο κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιούμε το ποτενσιόμετρο σαν ροοστάτη. Απλά αν πας να το αγοράσεις από κάποιο μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά θα το ζητήσεις ως ποτενσιόμετρο...[/*:m:04fe1]
> 
> 
> Μήπως ξέρεις πως λένε το ποτενσιόμετρο στα αγγλικά; Εναλακτικά ένας ροοστάτης θα μου έκανε δουλειά;


Το ποτενσιόμετρο στα αγγλικά λέγεται potentiometer.  :: 




> Επειδη ομως δεν μπορεις συνεχεια να ανεβαινεις στη ταρατσα και να γυρνας κουμπια, μια λιγο πιο πολυπλοκη αλλα πιο αξιοπιστη λυση ειναι η χρηση ψηφιακου ποτενσιομετρου (της MAXIM - εχει καλο dealer στην Ελλαδα - και αλλων εταιριων)


Χμμ.. Νομίζω και με ένα απλό transistorακι και ένα μικρό απομακρυσμένο μεταβλητό σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό να γίνεται η δουλειά... Μάλιστα μπορεί να περναέι και από ένα αχρησιμοποίητο κλώνο του UTP ή να συνδιάζεται με POE.  :: 




> Από τα δεδομένα που έδωσες βγαίνει ότι ο διαιρέτης τάσης αποτελείται από τιμές 1500Ω και 680Ω και ότι ο D/A που ελέγχει την ισχύ του πομπού δίνει ρεύμα 0 ως 0.65ma περίπου.


  ::  Ακριβώς!!! Μέτρησα την R1=1470Ω και την R2=700Ω. Είσαι απίστευτος!  :: 




> Προτάσεις: 
> 1. Θα μπορούσες να δεις αν το RSSI μένει σταθερό, ωστε με ένα αναλογικό όργανάκι να έχουμε και ένδειξη λαμβανόμενης ισχύος, ώστε η ευθυγράμμιση να γίνεται εύκολα;


Πολύ καλή ιδέα.. Δυστυχώς το MAX δεν έχει έξοδο RSSI εκτός από την ψηφιακή RX_DET (RX>-49dbm -> High, RX<-54dbm -> Low) που όμως δεν βοηθάει. Η μόνη ένδειξη που μπορούμε να πάρουμε είναι από την έξοδο του baseband TI chip που ελέγχει το RX AGC στο ΜΑΧ. Υποψιάζομαι ότι υπολογίζει την τάση του AGC του δέκτη ανάλογα με το PER. Θα δοκιμάσω να πάρω μετρήσεις να δω αν μένει σταθερό η μεταβάλεται διαρκώς. Ίσως είμαστε τυχεροί...




> 2. Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις με κάποιο τρόπο την ένδειξη για το RSSI ώστε να οδηγήσεις την ισχύ εξόδου χαμηλότερα ή υψηλότερα. Συγκεκριμένα αν η είσοδος ελλατώνεται, τότε αυξάνω την ισχύ του πομπού μου . Έτσι μπορώ πολύ γρήγορα να αντιμετωπίσω διαλείψεις λόγω ανακλάσεων, εκπέμποντας παράλληλα χαμηλά. Προφανώς πρέπει να έχει και ο απέναντι αντίστοιχη υλοποίηση


Αν υποθέσουμε ότι βρίσκουμε την τάση RX_AGC σχετικά σταθερή θα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνουμε την έξοδο να την ακολουθεί γιατί η ψηφιακή RX_DET οδηγέιται στην είσοδο RF_GAIN. Δηλαδή άλλες τιμές τάσης AGC θα βρίσκουμε όταν η λήψη είναι πάνω από -49dbm και ακριβώς τις αντίθετες μόλις πέσει κάτω από τα -54dbm αφού θα ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα ο LNA σε λειτουργία υψηλής απολαβής. Ίσως μπορει να γίνει με κάποιο μικροελεγκτή όμως προγραμματισμένο ο οποίος θα ελέγχει το RX_DET, RX_AGC και την ισχύ που θέλουμε για έξοδο και θα οδηγεί το αποτέλεσμα στην είσοδο TX_GC.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Acinonyx, δεν παίζεσαι λέμε ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ !!! ngia παρομοίως

Keep up the good work, με άτομα σαν κι εσάς μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολύ όμορφα πράγματα...

Και πάλι μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## _DiMoN_

> Acinonyx, δεν παίζεσαι λέμε ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ !!! ngia παρομοίως
> 
> Keep up the good work, με άτομα σαν κι εσάς μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολύ όμορφα πράγματα...
> 
> Και πάλι μπράβο παιδιά.


Γιατί με σένα στο LInux σκίσαμε, δύο φορές έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση και με τον Hdkiller εγκατάσταση Netgear, νομίζω ότι πτέπει το κείμενο για τις dlink πρέπει να βγει στα αγγλικά προς τα έξω γι την διαφήμιση του AWMN και να ονομαστεί AWMN db hack, μετάφραση εκτός από ορολογία βοηθάω εγώ, στείλτε μου doc...

----------


## papashark

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή δουλειά. Σου αξίζουν συγχαριστήρια.
> Μια πρακτική όμως ερώτηση, Tι κέρδος έχει κανείς από αυτή την εγχείρηση όταν μέσω του web interface κατεβαίνει στο 1db πέρα βέβαια του ενός db;


Πέρα από αυτά που γράψανε, δύο πραγματάκια :

1) Βάζεις ένα τεράστιο πιάτο (2μετρο πχ με καμιά 32αριά db κέρδος) και κάνεις ένα Link μερικών δεκάδων χιλιομέτρων με νόμιμη ισχύ (15χλμ στα 11mbit, 30 στα 2). Αυτός είναι ο πρώτος βατός τρόπος να κάνουμε ένα πολύ μακρινό Link με νόμιμη ισχύ και να βάλουμε (ή καλύτερα να βάλει ο acynonix) τα μάτια σε όλο τον κόσμο, που νομίζουν ότι κάνουν recor βάζοντας ενισχυτές....  ::  Άσε που έτσι μπορούμε να εννώσουμε και τίποτα πόλεις μεταξύ τους  ::  

2)δεν ξέρω εάν οδηγώντας το 900+ με τόσο λίγη ισχύ, και βάζοντας ενισχυτή εισόδου και εξόδου, εάν ενισχύσεις την έξοδο από τα -15 με ένα +10 οπότε να πας στα -5, και βάλεις πιάτο 1μ με λίγο πάνω από 25db κέρδος, οπότε να κερδίσεις στην λήψη 25 από το πιάτο και άλλα 10 από τον ενισχυτή, συνολικά 35db (και θα πας στα 20χλμ@11mbit ή στα 40χλμ@2mbit) !!!!!!


Acynonyx, έχεις ξεφύγει τελείως !  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντα άξιος !  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Πιστεύω πως θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον ένα meeting για το πως γίνεται αυτό το πείραγμα στο d-link αλλά και το άλλο για την επιλογή κεραίας.

----------


## ice

Αυτο που λεει ο Πανος νομιζω οτι ειναι αξιο δοκιμης και αμεσης γιατι πραγματικα θα βαλει τα γυαλια σε παρα πολλα ατομα . 

Βουρ για δοκιμη . παιδες

----------


## sdd

...συνεχεια του προηγουμενου...

Για οσους τους τρομαζουν τα πολυπλοκα interfaces και το C programming, υπαρχει και πιο απλη, αλλα παλι 100% ψηφιακη λυση - με "2-wire" interface και χρηση freebie LabView VI για να διαβασει/γραψει σειριακα τα registers του ψηφιακου κυκλωματος (Pot, DAC, CPU...) - που βεβαια δεν επηρεαζεται απο κλιματολογικες συνθηκες, γηρανση, κ.λ.π. 

http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/an/app215.pdf

----------


## Acinonyx

Χτες και σήμερα έγιναν εξαντλητικές δοκιμές στο μεταποιημένο D-link. Όλες επιβεβαίωσαν τους θεωρητικούς υπολογισμούς.  ::  Μεχρι στιγμής δουλεύει άψογα χωρις κανένα κόλλημα ή περίεργη συμπεριφορά (λειτουργει 2 μέρες συνεχόμενα). Θα συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί και να δοκιμάζεται για αρκετό καιρό σε client mode προς τον Alexandro και Γεροβουνό.

Για το RX_AGC... 

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μετράμε το επίπεδο του λανβανόμενου σήματος... Η τάση στο RX_AGC αλλάζει διαρκώς και επηρρεάζεται πάρα πολύ από το θόρυβο. Η δοκιμή χωρίς την κεραία το επιβεβαίωσε. Μετρήσεις δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω διότι δεν υπήρχε τίποτε σταθερό...  ::

----------


## nvak

Το ίδιο άψογα δουλεύει και το δικό μου μεταποιημένο Dlink rev C2
το έχω στην σύνδεσή μου με Stardust και έχει το τελευταίο Firmware

χίλια ευχαριστώ Acinonyx άξιος  ::

----------


## john70

Καλημέρα ,

Πολύ καλή και ενδιαφέρουσα μετατροπή . Ισως είναι μια καλή λυση για πολλά interfaces στον ίδιο χώρο που θέλουμε χαμηλά την έξοδο. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εάν έχεις παρατηρησει παρεμβολές (rf-ιασμα ) μίας και τα καλώδια που εξέρχονται απο τον μικρό "κλωβό" είναι αθωράκιστα... 
Μιά πιο σίγουρη λύση , που θα έλυνε το τυχόν πρόβλημα είναι η χρήση πολυ λεπτου ομοαξονικου με το μπλενταζ και απο τις δύο άκρες προσγειωμένο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μετά από δοκιμές αρκετών ημερών έχω πειστεί ότι δουλεύει καλά.. Για το RF-ιασμα που λες δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα διότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό φίλτρο RC από κατασκευή του για αυτό το λόγο στην είσοδο του MAX που δεν αφήνει τίποτα. Αυτό που φοβόμουν ήταν μήπως αυτή η παρέμβαση εισήγαγε θόρυβο στην λήψη αφού τα καλώδια δεν είναι θωρακισμένα γι'αυτό και τα οδήγησα μακριά από την είσοδο RF. Δεν φαίνεται όμως να υπάρχει διαφορά στην λήψη από ότι πριν την μετατροπή.. Αρχικά δοκίμασα να περάσω λεπτό ομοαξονικό καλώδιο αλλά ήταν απίστευτα δύσκολο να το κολλήσω γιατί τα υλικά είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά γι'αυτό το παράτησα...  ::

----------


## bchris

SUPERB!!!!!

Στειλε το σ'αυτους τους φλωρους στην DLink μπας και ξεστραβωθουνε  ::

----------


## john70

Πολύ καλό νέο το ότι δεν έχασες τίποτα απο ευαισθησία μετά την επέμβαση. Μια καλή ιδέα για πολύ λεπτό (custom made) ομοαξονικό ειναι το RG-174 , αφου βγάλεις το εσωτερικό του , περνάς το μπλεντάζ του στο δικό σου καλώδιο :-) Φυσικά δεν κάνει για χρήση σε RF , αλλα για μικροδουλιές όπου θες θωράκιση.

----------

